# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  Προβλημα σε κλειδι SMART

## gg4a

Kαλησπερα αντιπετωπιζω το εξης προβλημα με το χειριστηριο μου απο το SMART παταω το κουμπι να κλειδωσει το αμαξι αρχιζουν και αναβοσβηνουν τα ALARM αυτο το κανoυν και τα τρια κουμπια.

ελεγξα τα διακοπτακια με πολυμετρο ειναι ΟΚ.
μετρησα την μπαταρια ειναι περιπου στο 3 οχι κατω απο 3volt.
ανεβαζω φωτο ευχαριστω πολυ.6e60e1e1733c6ea3a7d933ea5344165f5f2123101f88d3f30349973c5ddc0e7d.jpg

----------


## p270

γιατί πιστεύεις ότι φταίει το κλειδί; αφού όταν το πατάς αναβοσβήνουν τα αλαρμ τότε αλλού ειναι το προβλημα 

άλλαξε την μπαταρια έτσι για δοκιμή φαντάζομαι την μέτρησες με πολυμετρο έτσι δεν ξέρεις πραγματικά αν ειναι καλή

----------


## chipakos-original

Κάποιο προγραμματισμό θα χρειάζεται. Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι δεν φταίει το κλειδί.

----------


## gg4a

καλημερα ευχαρσιτω για της απαντησεις εχω αλλαξει μπαταρια τα τα ιδια σημερα δεν γινεται μαλλον θελει προγραμματισμο.

----------


## georgis

αλλο κοντρολ-κλειδι δεν εχεις;αν το κανει 9 φορες ειναι απο χαμηλη μπαταρια στο κοντρολ.

----------


## NastyCloud

Είναι πολύ συχνό φαινόμενο να χάνει τον προγραμματισμό του immobilazer το κλειδι του smart, γιατί χαλάει η κεραία του κλειδιού... αιτία το πέσιμο των κειδιών απο το χέρια, ή βλάβη λόγο αγνωστων λόγων. 
Θα πρέπει να έχεις το δευτερο κλειδι που λειτουργει και να πας σε έναν κλειδαρα που έχει μηχάνημα προγραματισμού. Θα σου αλλάξει την κεραία απο το κλειδί και θα στο προγραματίσει με βάση το δευτερο κλειδί που δουλεύει και το immobilazer reciever που έχει μέσα στο αυτοκίνητο.
Κοστίζει περίπου 50 με 60 ευρό ανάλογα που θα πας.

Αν δεν υπάρχει δευτερο κλειδί που δουλευει, τότε μονο στην Mercedez που θα κοστίσει 180 ευρό το κλειδί γιατί παίρνουν κωδικούς απο Γερμανία οπως υποστιρίζουν.

Σημείωση.... για το 450 μπορείς να έχεις όσα κλειδιά θέλεις για το αυτοκινητό σου με αντιγραφή τέτοιου τύπου. Για το 451 μπορούν να υπάρχουν ΜΟΝΟ 2. Αν πας να βαλεις 3ο το αυτοκίνητο απενεργοποιεί ένα απο τα άλλα 2 ή δεν προγραμματίζεται το 3 κλειδί.

----------

angel_grig (21-12-15)

----------


## gg4a

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια σου.
μολις το επισκευασω θα γραψω πως πηγε.

----------

